# Joe 420 Camel's latest-n-greatest (LOL)



## Joe420Camel (Mar 21, 2016)

.

this will be a catch-all thread for my grows.

not necessarily going to be a week by week update but it's nice to have a thread to throw some cool shots up without starting a new thread.

Here is California Orange (oh Cali-O)

5 gallon tote DWC
(slightly modified) Spectrum King (400+) LED dialed back to 265w DRAW
I'm forced to run a super close 12" - 14" off (the highest point)
22" x 26" flowering cabinet

:48: 

View attachment PICT0393.jpg


View attachment PICT0399.jpg


View attachment PICT0406.jpg


View attachment PICT0408.jpg


View attachment PICT0409.jpg


View attachment PICT0412.jpg


View attachment PICT0420.jpg


View attachment PICT0445.jpg


View attachment PICT0462.jpg


View attachment PICT0465.jpg


View attachment PICT0466.jpg


View attachment PICT0413.jpg


View attachment PICT0424.jpg


View attachment PICT0020.jpg


View attachment rambocamelSK.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks like we got 3 months in one post.......... looking good Joe  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2016)

Wowsers, i love new roots coming out of those root riots or whatever..Love that. This will be fun to follow. glad you are here and putting out the dank.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2016)

Joe, you do the most amazing things with your little space!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 21, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Joe, you do the most amazing things with your little space!


You and 4u2sm0ke and Cubby really took me under your wings early and I followed directions... thank YOU!

It's simply mind-blowing how much information is passed over the internet.
I am a decent/good grower ONLY because of the information I have gathered over the net.

WE (humans) have made leaps and bounds, forward (so far...)

:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 21, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> Looks like we got 3 months in one post.......... looking good Joe :48:


 
Thanks man :48:


I would (will) have to back track a bit to remember a timeline... 

I do remember looking down and finding a rooted clone in my hand right at the beginning of December 12/1/15...

and then

The first picture was right around 1/15/16 ,_ I think _

Probably flipped to 12/12 around 2/4/16 , give or take.

The last few plant shots were taken same day as this post  {46 days into flower}


Oh and the LAST TWO are the (same) cut/clone I took before flower.
GOT to KEEP these genetics ALIVE!!:farm:




Rosebud said:


> Wowsers, i love new roots coming out of those root riots or whatever..Love that. This will be fun to follow. glad you are here and putting out the dank.


HECK ya girl!!
this was the ONLY one out of the 6 cuttings I took
I was VERY VERY happy to see those two little roots!!!
:clap::yay::woohoo::yay::clap:

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2016)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bud88 (Mar 22, 2016)

Looking awesome Joe!
You're so right about the information you have access to on the internet. I don't know what we would do without it.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 23, 2016)

weedhopper said:


> yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


:48: 

View attachment ramboSK.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 23, 2016)

:48:


tcabs


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 30, 2016)

day 55 

:48: 

View attachment PICT0484.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 2, 2016)

.

Last week 

(last pic is the Main Cola)
:48: 

View attachment PICT0485.jpg


View attachment PICT0496.jpg


View attachment PICT0494.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2016)

What is the strain? man, that is beautiful... just amazing.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 2, 2016)

.

Thank you Rosebud :heart:

That beautiful pot plant is a strain by the name of:  California Orange




This is defiantly my best plant to date! 

I think changing the nute mix out every 7-9 (VS 14-16) days was a huge help.

3.5 gallons of liquid in a 5 gallon tote just couldn't hold enough nutrient for 2 weeks.

I also made a new tote for this grow and payed close attention to the light-proofing.


------------


BELOW is the NEW new tote for my NEXT grow. :hubba:
(the plan is to run the clone I cut from this plant ASAP after this vacates flower)

7.5 gallons... only 3" taller 


:48: 

View attachment PICT0421.jpg


View attachment PICT0439.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2016)

Very cool Joe..you are rocking it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2016)

Woo-Hoo!  Outstanding!  What frosty nuggy nugs.

I absolutely agree with changing the res out sooner than ever 2 weeks.  And your plants show how much they liked more fresher food.  Is the hose at the bottom a drain?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 3, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Woo-Hoo! Outstanding! What frosty nuggy nugs.
> 
> I absolutely agree with changing the res out sooner than ever 2 weeks. And your plants show how much they liked more fresher food. Is the hose at the bottom a drain?


 
Yes. 
All this res swapping requires quality plumbing.

The tote ends up on the floor or maybe 2-3" off (fixed light height so I raise/lower the plant)
and its hard to get any siphon going without a very flexible line... that 1" tube was not going to cut it.

I have a hand pump (push/pull, T-handle) but worry of contamination, mold etc inside the pump and use it as little as possible.

I walked past the sink supply lines at the store and thought... (that gets me in trouble).. that could work!

:48:


----------



## mrcane (Apr 3, 2016)

Yo Joe...... Beautiful :48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 8, 2016)

.

64 days

:48: 

View attachment PICT0510.jpg


View attachment PICT0511.jpg


View attachment PICT0513.jpg


View attachment PICT0515.jpg


View attachment PICT0512.jpg


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2016)

What up Joe ? -- I had to come check on U !--- Rock that DWC !


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 11, 2016)

.

2-part harvest

the main colas are down

let the canopy and below go a little longer.

Trichome shots are top to bottom
first is off a tall main cola 
last is way down on a low popcorn bud

:48: 

View attachment PICT0527.jpg


View attachment PICT0529.jpg


View attachment calio65d.jpg


View attachment calio65a.jpg


View attachment calio65b.jpg


View attachment calio65c.jpg


View attachment PICT0526.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2016)

Joe, i am in love! I want to hold that beautiful bud in my hand. You really did a great job... lets smoke that thang.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 12, 2016)

How sweet it is. ...Congrats Joe...:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 13, 2016)

.

This will be a first for me.

I usually "chop" that up into stuff (buds) that would fit in a netpot(S) 
There is a LOT more moisture in that trunk than I am used to drying.

maybe I should pluck the big fans off?

:48:
Liv-n-Lern 

View attachment PICT0530.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2016)

Can you cut those stems and dry in single stems?  I think you might get mold on the big huge plant.. Yes, i would at least take off the fans, I trim mine wet so they are just buds drying..


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 13, 2016)

.

think I'll bring her out and trim upside-down tonight

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2016)

Like Rosebu, I take off individual branches and trim them up while still wet.  I find it a lot harder to trim dry bud.

It is an absolutely gorgeous plant Joe!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2016)

:icon_smile::watchplant::icon_smile::headbang:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 14, 2016)

.

Got more than 1/2 done last night.

A- , b & trim , fans

rest of the plant looks to go straight to "b/trim"
should have LOTS to cook with. 

just a few shakes in the keef-box first though
I do love my blond(s)

:48: 

View attachment PICT0533.jpg


View attachment PICT0532.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2016)

Holy hash...that is a lot. Very good.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 14, 2016)

.

just so that post does not confuse any newer growers, I shook the trim that was (almost) dry from a *few days ago*. 

* do NOT try to dry-sift fresh cut trim!*

if it makes your fingers sticky... sticky screen?

:48: 

View attachment PICT0535.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 16, 2016)

.

The main colas are all jarred up and ready to cure. 

I jotted down the RH% on the jar an hour after closing
Got real lucky, almost too dry! (5 days hanging in those totes @45% house RH)
I aim for 65% and then drop to 61% during the burping process.

That 58% (that started @ 53) is getting a 62% Boveda pack.



I still have a LOT to trim/clean for cooking/sifting 

:48: 

View attachment PICT0536.jpg


View attachment PICT0543.jpg


View attachment PICT0540.jpg


View attachment PICT0545.jpg


View attachment PICT0547.jpg


View attachment PICT0548.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice job my friend. Lovely


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 26, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice job my friend. Lovely


thank you 

----------

Spent some time cleaning up the flower section.
Going to try to get it all up and running in the new tote by the end of this week.

Trimmed that little monster up GOOD after that picture (+4 clones)

She's already @ 12" so a week or two to get used to the new setup and it will be time to fLiP again! 


-------

That is all still coming from the "sugar leaf" trim :headbang:

:48: 

View attachment PICT0559.jpg


View attachment PICT0556.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 26, 2016)

nice hash Joe........ I'd like a hit of that right now. yummy


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice buddage Joe:aok:


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 2, 2016)

.

Here we go AGAIN!!

:48: 

View attachment PICT0560.jpg


View attachment PICT0561.jpg


View attachment PICT0562.jpg


View attachment PICT0565.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 5, 2016)

.

NOT pretty but it seems to be doing the trick 

3 (generations) sets of clones have sprung roots with this setup 

:48: 

View attachment PICT0566.jpg


View attachment PICT0568.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (May 5, 2016)

Nice job Bro.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 25, 2016)

.

Almost at the 5 week mark.

NOT great pictures, but you get the idea

:48: 

View attachment PICT0587.jpg


View attachment PICT0588.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2016)

Looking good Joe, do you have any hash left? was it fun?


----------



## Dalahaze (Jun 25, 2016)

Wow, she is full and happy, looks good Joe.


----------



## Keef (Jun 25, 2016)

Joe did it again!


----------



## mrcane (Jun 26, 2016)

Joe, you go Bro...:aok:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 29, 2016)

.

Thanks guys!!
Its so AWESOME to be able to make my own "TOP SHELF" medicine!



Hello Rosebud :heart:

I have 2 jars (2.5 oz +/-) of popcorn I could turn into hash or canna-caps or...

I have been (very recently) turned on to the wonderful high of dabbing, so I think 
I will just keep them set aside for the day when I have the tools to
 properly (safely, efficiently) produce my own concentrate.

The great thing about the shake-box is if the mood hits, I can just
grab a few g's of popcorn and shake out some wonderful "topper, icing"

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2016)

And there you go again!  Yes it is awesome to make your own top shelf medicine.  You have the most beautiful plants.  One of the things I am looking foward to this fall is having a bunch of trim to make edibles and concentrates.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 6, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> And there you go again! Yes it is awesome to make your own top shelf medicine. You have the most beautiful plants. One of the things I am looking foward to this fall is having a bunch of trim to make edibles and concentrates.


 
Please feel free to post a "THG learns to concentrate" thread, I think a lot of us would LOVE to learn with you.


-----------

I have to post some sad news, my White Siberian mother plant has died. 
(IC; immaculate conception, seed popped in shipping with no moisture) 
I must have missed a day or more between waterings and she dried up dead. 
I believe she was 2.25 years old and I grew her out 4 or 5 times.

So, I had to choose a replacement for her (RIP)

My wife enjoys a few hits before bed and also notices an effect on her fibromyalgia 
I, on the other hand, enjoy a SPEED/motivational burst and BUZZZzzzz ... NOT the same plant!!

So here is what I have picked from my bank of seeds:

Europa Seeds: Cheeselicious

Genetics: Exodus Cheese Clone Mother, OG Kush Father
Type: Mostly Indica
Flowering: Indoor 7-8 weeks, outdoor Oct
Medicinal uses: Insomnia, pain relief, Nausea and Arthritis

Cheeselicious is a delicious mostly Indica stable cross of a top British Exodus Cheese and OG Kush. 
This short and stocky plant captures the bests traits of both parents. 
She is a great yielder with a very early finish and an amazing medicinal couchlocking effect. 
The high is strong, uplifting and long lasting and the flavor is a deep rich berry fruity Cheese. 



I have a feeling I will be gardening in a new space soon.   
one which will allow me to grow taller (SATIVA!!) plants
and also with enough room to sex regular seeds... 
I'll wait to start the "super silver haze" and Satori I had picked out for ME!   

:48: 

View attachment PICT0594.jpg


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2016)

Joe sorry about the mother !-- Sounds like U got a plan !-- I've seen what U can do ! --Work it !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2016)

Sorry for your los your mother plant.  It is hard to lose favorite genetics.  I've been wondering if I could keep a mother plant like a house plant and just put her in my living space somewhere.  Has anyone done this?


----------



## Keef (Jul 6, 2016)

That would be nice THG !-- U would still have to have lights on it to keep it from blooming in the fall !-- I never had room for a mother so I clone from clones !---My Widow will turn 3 years old next month !-- The original is long gone but I still got clones !-- The Tranquil Elephantizer and BPU-X-B.B. should be coming up on what 2 years ? --I'd have to look it up !-- Long as I got a piece in veg --I own it !-- I can maintain half dozen or more varieties in a couple square feet !-- I keep them small and reclone if something is hogging the light ! -- When it's  time I grow one out and chop it into clones for the next run !-- We got the cloning down and really just getting the system up and running !--- I'm gonna be starting a few more --Waiting on a seed shipment !--- I got these BlackBerry Snow Lotus seed burning a hole in my pocket !


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 23, 2016)

.

fLiP 5/23
Cali-O (65 day strain)

Almost done... (61 days) 
(I'll add a pic (or 5) with LED off for better color in about an hour )
:48: 

View attachment PICT0605.jpg


View attachment PICT0606.jpg


View attachment PICT0608.jpg


View attachment PICT0610.jpg


View attachment PICT0612.jpg


View attachment PICT0616.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 23, 2016)

Well done joe.......... looks way better than a gram per watt.......... to all the deniers ...... LED is killing it........


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 24, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> Well done joe.......... looks way better than a gram per watt.......... to all the deniers ...... LED is killing it........


 
thank you for the kind words, but given my space, I can't even come close to 1g/w 

@ 250 draw watts, that's what, like ... 9 zips? 
on one plant? 

once I can play in a normal tent/space, maybe I can try for the 1/1 but not yet.
(still practicing )

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow joe, i kinda want to eat those buds. lol they are so pretty. Gorgeous!  So glad you are here. how is the house? Your not in yet are you?  So happy for you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

Good job my friend.  Very nice.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 24, 2016)

.

just under 3 weeks,  +/-  :heart:



I slacked this round actually 
only 3 full res swaps and 1 partial swap.

here at the end, the tote is on the "floor" of my cabinet and I'm just under 13" between tops and LED fixture
and
that means no siphon effect 
and 
with SCHOOL being out 
and 
with the daughter getting older... I don't have the freedom I do during a "winter" grow. 
so
did I list the excuses deep enough?
no?
(distract!)

HEY LOOK DOWN HERE (last grow/todays smoke)

:48: 

View attachment PICT0619.jpg


View attachment PICT0618.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh so pretty. So is the daughter old enough to know you grow meds? probably not.. man, that is hard.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 24, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Oh so pretty. So is the daughter old enough to know you grow meds? probably not.. man, that is hard.


oh-high-oh is going "medical" "soon"
no grow, no combustion 

I will (should) be eligible for a MMJ card (colitis) and the wife's fibromyalgia and IBS should get her on too. 
At that point I/we will introduce MJ as meds but she could still slip-up in school and blab: "Dad grows in the basement" :vap-bobby_on_the_be


If I can get concentrate/vape on a medical card and supplement with a MINIMAL (2 plants in flower, 2-3 moms and a few clones) grow, 
I think I could be content (till better laws come around).

It will still be illegal to smoke a joint in your back yard but a few hits of medical vape oil will ease that "pain" 

:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 28, 2016)

.

once the lil-one goes to sleep, I have a little more work to do...

:48: 

View attachment PICT0620.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh my, yes you do.. Wow, nice haul Joe!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Ill be right over and get that trimmed for yas. yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 29, 2016)

yea joe thats a very nice harvest. and some frosty buds.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 2, 2016)

.

getting closer
:48: 

View attachment PICT0620.jpg


View attachment PICT0622.jpg


View attachment PICT0623.jpg


View attachment PICT0624.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 12, 2016)

.

So... I moved.  

here is the new place

3 x 3 flower  Illumitex NeoSol DS fixture,  6" hyper-fan, phreash carbon filter
2.5 x 2 VEG  TOP LED Reflector series, air drawn through both tents
I'll be using RO water 

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0775.JPG


View attachment IMG_0834.JPG


View attachment IMG_0792.JPG


View attachment IMG_0832.JPG


----------

